# ACMEINSTALLER2 HELP



## iburns1993 (Apr 28, 2012)

Acmeinstaller2 is not downloading to my computer as a zip drive. This is my first time doing it so I don't know if I am doing something wrong or what!


----------



## SaveU (Sep 7, 2011)

Do not worry about it. Just put the acmeinstaller2 file into your "Palm, Inc" folder on your PC as per instructions.
On a PC it should be [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\" (this is not set in stone, just the typical set up. Just ensure that you go to the proper directory in the "cmd" prompt when its time)[/background]

Could you link to the tutorial that you are following?
So if you have any more trouble, we can see what steps you have followed.

Good luck on this, its a fun toy.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

iburns1993 said:


> Acmeinstaller2 is not downloading to my computer as a zip drive. This is my first time doing it so I don't know if I am doing something wrong or what!


ACMEInstaller2 is not a zip file. Infact, it does not even have an extension. Just do as SaveU said, download it, copy it to your Palm, inc folder.


----------

